# tiny



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

a man walks in to a bar with his newt under his arm. 
he says to the barman
"ill have a beer and tiny will have a scotch"
the bar man says "why do u call him tiny?"
the man replies.. "cus he's my-newt" :lol:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

that's bad!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

its ok... good and bad allowed lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Its worse than bad in fact is is so bad it is all most good


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> its ok... good and bad allowed lol


i see your from clacton where abouts i spent nearly everyweekend there growing up


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

i live on the sea front :lol:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> i live on the sea front


cool Its alright there had some good times and at Walton, g bentley etc


----------

